# Google schließt sieben Sicherheitslücken in Chrome



## Heiko (30 Juni 2011)

Google hat in einem Update für seinen Browser Chrome sieben bekannte Sicherheitslücken geschlossen.
Interessant dabei ist, dass Google für die Meldung der Sicherheitslücken nach eigenen Angaben 6.000 EUR ausbezahlt hat.
http://www.mactechnews.de/news/index.html?id=150386


----------

